#   -8
,       .  :Wow: 
    70//,      . 
    ?

----------

!

    .     .   .   ,     .
     ,    .
  !!!

----------


## YUM

... :Wink: 
...-  ...

 ,     (?)        .    .

----------

,     . 
    ,   .
-     . . .  :Embarrassment: 
,      ,      2    ?

----------

.     .      .       ,     .  .       .   ,  , .

----------

> , .


,     :Smilie:

----------

